# WinCC 7.0 (OPC DA 2.0-Client) und Softing (OPC DA 2.0-Server)



## Flux (6 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
der Kunde möchte in WinCC Daten von einem anderen System per OPC einsammeln.

Der WinCC-Rechner befindet sich in Arbeitsgruppe1 (IP: 172.29.8.1 /16) und der Softing-Rechner in Arbeitsgruppe2 (IP: 172.29.8.99 /16), was ja für eine OPC-Kopplung erstmal kein Problem darstellen sollte.

Die beiden Rechner können sich gegenseitig pingen, sehen sich aber nicht im Netzwerk im Windows Explorer (obwohl dort die jeweils andere Arbeitsgruppe sichtbar ist).

Trage ich den Softing OPC-Server unter einer neuen OPC-Verbindung ein und klicke auf den "Test"-Button erscheint die Meldung der Server sei nicht erreichbar oder unterstütze das OPC-Interface nicht.

Daraufhin gab mir der Softinf-Mensch folgendes 
http://industrial.softing.com/de/pr...ect-suite/opc-tunnel-mit-storeandforward.html
Jetzt sehe ich zwar den Tunnel-Server lokal auf dem WinCC-Rechner, der "Test"-Button meldet Erfolg, jedoch ist der "OK"-Button zum Übernehmen des Servers ausgegraut??
Der OPC Item-Manager kann den lokalen Tunnel-Server sehen und browsen, sagt jedoch "Illegal Values" zu den Items.
Ein Softing OPC-Client auf dem WinCC-Rechner kann die Werte problemlos vom lokalen Tunnel-Server lesen.

Wie krieg ich die Werte ins WinCC?

Danke


----------



## pvbrowser (6 Mai 2015)

Flux schrieb:


> Der WinCC-Rechner befindet sich in Arbeitsgruppe1 (IP: 172.29.8.1 /16) und der Softing-Rechner in Arbeitsgruppe2 (IP: 172.29.8.99 /16), was ja für eine OPC-Kopplung erstmal kein Problem darstellen sollte.



Vergiss das olle OPC mit dem Windows COM/DCOM als Basis.
Verwende etwas betriebssystem unabhängiges.
In der OPC Welt wäre das OPC XML-DA oder wenn schon Softing, dann auch OPC UA.


----------



## Flux (6 Mai 2015)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Vergiss das olle OPC mit dem Windows COM/DCOM als Basis.
> Verwende etwas betriebssystem unabhängiges.
> In der OPC Welt wäre das OPC XML-DA oder wenn schon Softing, dann auch OPC UA.


Hallo,
was ich noch sagen wollte: die Firewall des WinCC-Rechners (WinXP) ist deaktiviert. In WinCC V7.0 scheinen XML-basierte OPC-Server unterstützt zu sein (in den Verbindungseinstellungen gibts glaube ich eine  Haken dafür).

Jedoch ist der Softing-Server schon eingerichtet und abgenommen, d. h. der soll nicht mehr angefasst werden..

Mit KEPWare als Mittelsmann habe ich gute Erfahrung, jedoch wäre das eine extra Krücke + Lizenz.

Hat noch jemand nen Tipp oder Idee wie ich die Daten vom Softing importieren kann?


----------



## pvbrowser (6 Mai 2015)

Flux schrieb:


> In WinCC V7.0 scheinen XML-basierte OPC-Server unterstützt zu sein (in den Verbindungseinstellungen gibts glaube ich eine  Haken dafür).



Bei
http://www.dopc.kassl.de/
gibt es ein "*dOPC XGate*         to enlarge any OPC COM based server with an OPC XML DA interface"

Damit müsste es gehen.


----------



## Flux (18 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

das Problem besteht immernoch. 

1. Weiß jemand wo ich die nötigen *DCOM-Einstellungen *für *WinCC V6.2* (Update 9) finde?

(Oder ist das egal, da ja die Windows-Firewall des WinCC-Rechners heruntergefahren ist?)

--> Ok ich habe mittlerweise gelesen, dass das das* Simatic Security Control *übernimmt

2. Muss die *WinCC-Runtime heruntergefahren *sein, damit man eine OPC-Verbindung erfolgreich hinzufügen kann?


----------

